# Fatalitys



## Master of Blades (Feb 26, 2003)

Everybody has played Mortal Kombat......Or if you havnt then get a life and play it! What I'm asking is who's fatality would you have or just make one up yourself lol! 

Mine would be Sub-Zeros.......Going round the back and ripping your skeleton out your body!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 26, 2003)

On our mortal kombat game I do like sub-zero's the best.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 27, 2003)

Hmmm........Was trying to see how violent the people on this site really were......Guess its just full of a load of PussyCats :rofl:


----------



## Jester (Feb 27, 2003)

Jump onto someones shoulders, grab their head and pull it off, yip yip.

Or how about the Bolo move pick them up horizontally and crush the life out of them.


----------



## Sifu DangeRuss (Feb 27, 2003)

Why I simply transform into my native form and toast my opponent like an english muffin.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sifu DangeRuss _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Woah! Way too cool........:rofl: Nice Avatar as well......:asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sifu DangeRuss _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yup... who's English? Oh, I know....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 27, 2003)

Cool stuff!!!!


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 27, 2003)

I always liked Sub-Zero's fatalities, myself, as well... although I prefer the over-the-head, freeze, and break in half one and the spine-ripper to the freeze-n'-uppercut one.

Another old fave was Scorpion's and Johnny Cage's fatalities (the flaming one for Scorp and the uppercut for Cage)


----------



## Zepp (Feb 27, 2003)

My favorite one is one of Lu Kang's from MK III.  Just disappear into thin air and drop an arcade console on them.

My second favorite has to be Reptile shooting out his tongue and swallowing his opponent's head.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Yup... who's English? Oh, I know.... *



Watch it......!


----------



## Sifu DangeRuss (Feb 28, 2003)

Alright...I admit it, this was just an eXcuse to show off the new morph I made.  I'll humbly accept the 10 yard penalty for Gratuitious use of Silly Animations.  (Although I couldn't have hoped for a more appropriate venue then this!!!)  

thanks for lettin' me show off.  Just for that...I won't flamebroil anyone......fer now !  

(Note: No Englishmen were harmed during the orignal posting)


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sifu DangeRuss _
> *Alright...I admit it, this was just an eXcuse to show off the new morph I made.  I'll humbly accept the 10 yard penalty for Gratuitious use of Silly Animations.  (Although I couldn't have hoped for a more appropriate venue then this!!!)
> 
> thanks for lettin' me show off.  Just for that...I won't flamebroil anyone......fer now !
> ...



Phew.....good for that.....And dont worry.....You only get a *Boot to the groin* for stuff like that :asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Mar 3, 2003)

I liked scorpians ripping the skull and spin out with an uppercut! or Jakks ripping both arms off then flexing!


----------

